# How to find out an IP address?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how I can find out someone's IP address? I am not a computer genius and so it would have to be something I could either learn or have a "How To" instructions. 

More specifically, is there a way to find out someone's IP address via their posted photos online? Or from their Facebook account? Or from a MySpace Account? 

I need to be able to "block" someone from our Family Web Site and in order to do so, I have to find out their IP address. Our site is simple and it does not collect data and the site does not even collect IP information, so I have to find it another way. 

Side Note: We do not want to make the site "private" and only people with passwords can see it since part of its purpose is for many people to be able to see the travel photos. 

Thank you for any tips.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Very few private citizens have a static(always the same) IP address. Most have a dynamic IP address, its different every time you come online, being assigned at log on. This link explains the idea pretty good, I think
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address#Static_and_dynamic_IP_addresses
I send emails from one computer to another one and it will show different IP addresses on different days


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

If you could find out their mac address that would work better. That doesnt change. 
Here is a link to help:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address
and another 
http://www.tvcc.cc.or.us/ISS/Find-MAC-Address.cfm
Hope that helps.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Everything you ever wanted to know about I.P. Addresses right here.

http://whatismyipaddress.com/


.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you very much - I will start reading. Thank you.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh my Gosh! Scary! When I went to the first site, the one ninny posted, it had my IP address right there AND my location! Amazing......now back to reading....


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

meanwhile said:


> Oh my Gosh! Scary! When I went to the first site, the one ninny posted, it had my IP address right there AND my location! Amazing......now back to reading....



Well, No there are in most cases not getting YOUR PC IP address but the IP address your router and/or ISP presents to the world. Every piece of information you send will have your IP address associated with it. As for location, NO they are not tracking you but typical can base where your located on the IP address range. MY IP addresss puts me 20 miles north of my location in a corn field. Depending on how you ISP controls address it may put you in another state.

Also keep in mind your IP address for most people can change. It can change several times a day depending on how the ISP is setup.
Most ISP dont give you a new address that often but its possible. My router gets a new IP address ever time I restart it or manually request a new address. Most routers give you a way to release and renew IP addresss. So knowing someones IP address today may not tell you who had that address yesterday or even a few hours ago.


As for finding out the IP address of someone who posted a photo somewhere. YOU CANT do that if the application site doesnt provide it.
facebook I am sure tracks where things come from, but and end user cant tell.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Well -- I have read it all but I don't think I can block any body. My IP address from my computer at home does stay the same. I don't know why - but it does. I have checked it for several weeks now and it is always the same - whatever that means.

Thank you but I guess we will just have to learn to put up with a Stalker at our Family web site. I got in touch with our Web Site person and she said there might be a way to try but also pointed out that if someone wants to get on the site to Predatory-View the photos then they will just find another computer. I guess this is the down side to having a web site and photos that everyone can see. 

It is frustrating though that most people behave themselves and then along comes one rotten person and she can mess it all up. And, there is just nothing we can do about it.

I did learn a lot from the links everyone gave me. Thank you so much.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Aren't there some free stat counters that capture IP addresses? Which would basically require copy/paste some code into your pages. If there isn't a lot of traffic, it seems like it would pretty easy to narrow it down. I don't know what back-end your webmaster is working with, but cPanel offers several ways to block a range of IP addresses;

10.5.3.333 - Single IP Address
10.5.3.3-10.5.3.40 - Range
10.5.3.5-40 - Implied Range
10.5.3.3/32 - CIDR Format
10. - Implies 10.*.*.*

While it's true that you can easily change your IP address, even some "static" IP addresses by MAC cloning, if no one else from that IP range is _supposed_ to be on your site, you could just deny the whole range of that ISP. If they're using proxy, that may make it all a bit more difficult.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello and thank you for the new information. I am saving all of it while we think about what to do. So far, she has not done any "damage" as such, nothing illegal but it is just frustrating and upsetting some times. Our Web Site manager is willing to try to block her, and we do know one of her IP's now, but as pointed out to us, she could still get the photos and information via Facebook and not just off our web site. 

We are hoping that soon she will get busy annoying someone else and just leave us alone. If not, we will try to block her from our web site. We have already put blocks on her for Facebook but...since I have teenage boys and a 21 year old too.....they put photos on Facebook (she is blocked from their pages) and their friends link to the same photos........so basically she can get around the blocks and still view the photos and travel information.

But -- all this information is very helpful and as I learn more about it, then I will be able to help the Web Site Manager know what we should do next too. Thank you - it is helped.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

That ip site missed my location by about 150 miles.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

ninny said:


> Everything you ever wanted to know about I.P. Addresses right here.
> 
> http://whatismyipaddress.com/
> 
> ...


It was almost 700 miles off for me...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Must depend upon the IP - it was almost spot on for me.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

This topic came up some time back on a gun forum. Right click the photo, save it to pc, open pic, right click for properties and it will list info. We were discussing people posting they're arms online and how easy it is to track back to them. This doesn't always work, but sometimes it does.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but have been told by many it works.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

chuckie said:


> This topic came up some time back on a gun forum. Right click the photo, save it to pc, open pic, right click for properties and it will list info. We were discussing people posting they're arms online and how easy it is to track back to them. This doesn't always work, but sometimes it does.


That would worry me. What topic was it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you can talk someone into sending you an email then you can see the sending computer's IP address in the page source, provided that he isn't using an online email service like hotmail.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Kung said:


> Must depend upon the IP - it was almost spot on for me.


Me too!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The IP location being found is for the ISP and NOT you personally. If your local ISP is small then the coverage will be good, if you have a large regional ISP then it will most likely hit the main location for the ISP. IP address in general can be reliably used to find someone location. Blocking an IP also does little to stop someone from accessing your site. The many automizers will spoof the address, your ISP may issue a different ip address every time you connect, lots of things will stop ip blocking.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

So would getting a different computer change your ip address I wonder?


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> That would worry me. What topic was it?


It was basically a warning to those that post up pics of they're stuff, to be careful, due to this and then running an ip locater. An opsec issue.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> So would getting a different computer change your ip address I wonder?


New mac for sure, but if run thru a modem or router the visible ip would remain the same. Research IP spoofing, quite interesting.


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Nevada said:


> If you can talk someone into sending you an email then you can see the sending computer's IP address in the page source, provided that he isn't using an online email service like hotmail.


Lol, I had someone from Craigslist spamming me. I use Yahoo mainly and on the bottom right of every email is a line, "show full headers". I opened it, sent him the copied info, with a warning to stop, showing his true IP and suddenly the spam stopped.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I was pretty sure, since I'm on Hughesnet, that my location would be 'off'... it is, by two states, way up other side of Wichita, Kansas.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

chuckie said:


> Lol, I had someone from Craigslist spamming me. I use Yahoo mainly and on the bottom right of every email is a line, "show full headers". I opened it, sent him the copied info, with a warning to stop, showing his true IP and suddenly the spam stopped.


But they don't actually know your e-mail address until you email them back.


----------

